# Favorite Authors of all Time



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 9, 2006)

Gary Paulsen is one of the greats for me. His books just do something for me.

DJ MacHale, the Pendragon series, it just is full of action and adventure. I love it!

There's so many others, who are yours and why?


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 11, 2006)

theres another thread like this floating around, but ill bite anyway.

J D Salinger 

Mordecai Richler

Salman Rushdie

Franz Kafka

Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 11, 2006)

I've only heard of Salinger, the others are gibberish to me, lol. 17 years old will do that I guess...


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 11, 2006)

Oscar Wilde.

Earnest Hemingway.

Charles Bukowski.

Anais Nin.

Tom Robbins.

Anne Rice.

Stephen King.

John Irving.

Aldous Huxley.

(I'm sure I'll think of more later)

All because they have written things that I have ended up carrying with me.  As I get older, the load gets heavier.

vodka


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't it Ernest Hemingway? instead of Earnest? I always thought it was Ern...

maybe I'm wrong...I dunno...But I have actually heard of some of those... Stephecn King Especially. The Talisman is a great book.


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 14, 2006)

Crash_Tomas said:
			
		

> I've only heard of Salinger, the others are gibberish to me, lol. 17 years old will do that I guess...



i actually find that surprising. 

The Metamorphosis (Kafka), American Psycho (Ellis), Satanic Verses / Midnight's Children (Rushdie), and The Apprenticeship of Duddy Kravitz (Richler).

none of these ring a bell? at all?


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 14, 2006)

no, you're prolly right.

spelling has never been my strong suit.


----------



## Bika (Oct 15, 2006)

A few in no particular order

Stephen Erikson
J.R.R. Tolkien
Shakespeare
Desmond Bagley
Wilbur Smith


----------



## ZB Fischer (Oct 15, 2006)

SE Hinton is amazing...

I think Charles Dickens has good stories, he just goes too slow for my taste. I like him but don't love him. 

I've never really liked Steven King's writing, though I respect him and I really liked _On Writing._

Johnathan Stroud is good, I liked the Bartimaeus Trilogy.

Darren Shan has a shallow writing style but is enjoyable.

Holly Black is good... 

Nancy Farmer's really great.

JRR Tolkein is beyond genius. The Lord of the Rings is okay, but the world he created is incredible. He put so much into Second Earth...

Christopher Paolini is okay, but not as good as Tolkein...

That's all for now...


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 15, 2006)

second earth...how bout middle earth...

lol you don't even know the worlds name... second earth is pendragon...


----------



## ZB Fischer (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, that's my bad. I need to think through my posts more. I also need to make sure I use 'threw' instead of 'through' when 'threw' is the correct word... Cause I mess up on that a lot.


----------



## Syren (Oct 15, 2006)

I like many of the same as all you, here's a few though that I really love that others may not mention:


*Confucious, Fu Hsi* - _The Taoist I Ching_
*Lao Tsu* - _Tao Te Ching_
*Tsunetomo Matsumoto* - _The Hagakure_
*Grimm* - _The Wolf and the Fox_
*Homer* - Anything he touched pen to, especially _The Odyssey_
*Cervantes* - _Don Quixote of the Mancha_
*Plutarch* - _Plutarch's Lives_ (Dryden Translation)
*Russel Means* - _Where White Men Fear to Tread _(autobio)
*Heinz Guderian* - _Panzer Leader_
*St. Thomas Aquinas* - Collected Works, especially his _Disputations_
*Dr. Seuss* - _The Cat in the Hat_

May add more later, I'll look through my collection 

//Sy


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 15, 2006)

i think dr seuss had a novel that blew.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Oct 17, 2006)

Orson Scott Card- OSC- OSCard- Whatever, Ender's Game and the Homecoming series are all tremendous, he has a lot more stuff too, heck I'm reading his book on character's and viewpoint right now.


----------

